# Keeping toddler away from dangers in home



## sarahh89 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dear parents,

Our 1y8m is a very active toddler. She is interested in EVERYTHING inside our home. My main concerns are kitchen and bathroom. I try to explain her what she may and what she may not do because she could hurt herself but some things are to much fun for her. She sometimes tries to sneak in the kitchen and try to do things that I said her not to do (like touching the oven or opening the freezer). 

Do you use any products to prevent your toddler from entering certain areas (like safety gates) or to notify you when toddler enters the room (like baby monitors)?


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*at that age*

You don't leave them anywhere unsupervised. I remember when my son became fully mobile he was like a little tornado knocking everything down within reach (anything table height), emptying drawers and cupboards, redistributing everything around the house. If you don't want them getting into it, it's got to be put away, far away. If it's something that might grab their attention, out of sight so they don't try to scale furniture to get to it. I kept all kitchen knives in a box on top of our fridge. I got a lock for the bathroom cabinet. All our furniture (drawers, shelves) was screwed to the wall. Baby gates on the stairs until my son fully understood how to get down the stairs safely. You've got to keep an eye on them constantly. I was making some christmas stockings and my son grabbed a tiny tiny scrap of trim from the floor and tried to eat it, if I hadn't been there and seen it he could have died. At that age, everything gets tasted, licked etc. Some kids like to test how things work, my nephew used to like to pull on the handles of our china cabinet here (not realizing of course he could kill himself that way). My kid would even get into the pantry here and climb the shelves like a raccoon to get at treats on higher shelves.


----------



## sarahh89 (Feb 12, 2017)

mumto1 said:


> You don't leave them anywhere unsupervised. I remember when my son became fully mobile he was like a little tornado knocking everything down within reach (anything table height), emptying drawers and cupboards, redistributing everything around the house. If you don't want them getting into it, it's got to be put away, far away. If it's something that might grab their attention, out of sight so they don't try to scale furniture to get to it. I kept all kitchen knives in a box on top of our fridge. I got a lock for the bathroom cabinet. All our furniture (drawers, shelves) was screwed to the wall. Baby gates on the stairs until my son fully understood how to get down the stairs safely. You've got to keep an eye on them constantly. I was making some christmas stockings and my son grabbed a tiny tiny scrap of trim from the floor and tried to eat it, if I hadn't been there and seen it he could have died. At that age, everything gets tasted, licked etc. Some kids like to test how things work, my nephew used to like to pull on the handles of our china cabinet here (not realizing of course he could kill himself that way). My kid would even get into the pantry here and climb the shelves like a raccoon to get at treats on higher shelves.


Hi mumto1,

I agree, you don't leave them out of sight. But as you said, your kid would climb the shelves so I guess you caught him trying? You know they are capable of doing anything in just few seconds. I'm also using gates on stairs and thinking about using it on kitchen but what if she climb over?


----------



## ginacambell (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Sarah,

I actually just underwent an exercise to babyproof my home, as my 1 year old started to be very curious and ended up getting into all kitchen cabinets. There are lots of products these days that you can buy (locks, straps, latches, etc). One product that was really helpful to me was the magnetic cabinet lock - you install it inside the cabinet so it is essentially concealed unlike child safety straps that make the kitchen look a bit ugly. I ended up buying a set of them on Amazon. 


Hope this helps,
Gina


----------



## 1yogamama1 (May 8, 2018)

My son is 15 months now. We've been baby proofing since he could crawl. 

I know someone recommend the magnet locks, but warning you... from our experience they break easily & we found that the plastic straps are more reliable. 

We have a baby gate that blocks both the kitchen & my husband's office (computer stuff everywhere). We are going to get a baby gate at our bedroom door soon also (we room share) so in case he wakes up & opens the door while we're sleeping he won't be able to escape. He can't open the door yet, but I know that's coming soon! 

We have straps on all the heavy, talk furniture & tv. We have those tricky doo knob covers so he can't twist the door knob to any room or storage closet plus garage & front door. 

We keep all the doors shut, like the bathrooms & our bedroom. His playroom stays open most the day, but it's very safe. 

We bought a safety lock for the sliding door that leads to outside. I'm going to look for a door chime too so I know if it opens the sliding door only because there is a small canal behind our home. 

Besides all that, we practice safety at all times. I watch him like a hawk & never leave any dangerous out. No phone chargers, choking hazards, etc. I clean up his toy tornado often because a messy house is full of tripping & slipping hazards. Supervision is key! Baby proofing is important too, but you can't put all your trust in that. Good luck! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

